# Breed Show w/lots of poodle pics + general show pics...



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This past weekend I went to an All Breeds Championship show, I entered with my Dobermann, and with Saffy, I entered the Junior Handlers Heat to qualify for the Junior Handler final to go to Crufts! 

I went nowhere with my Dobermann, his family did well, his sister placing 3rd in puppy stakes, Res Bitch CC, and Puppy of Group, and his father went Res Dog CC one day, and Dog CC and ROB the other. His breeder is really pleased at how well he is turning out, but says that he will develop more of a front as he matures more, his father was the same, and he is doing really well now at 3 yrs old. 

Anyway.... onto the pics!

I ended up placing 2nd in the Heat, to a girl that handles many different breeds, and has been doing so since she was about 8 or so. The judge said that it was soo soo close between me and her, and that I did extremely well. I even bet a couple of people that flew down especially for this heat. She also showed Standard Poodles and said that I did especially well with Saffy, as she said how difficult it can be to show them. I also handled a whippet, as you had to swap breeds, to test you. He was an absolute little sh!t lol, just a week out of puppy, and was owned by this 12 yr old girl who absolutely babied him. He had no attention, and was completely focus on sniffing the ground and jumping onto other dogs.... but despite all of that, I ended up handling him well!

Pics..

This is me with Saffy's breeder after the heat.. she was the assistant judge, and said she thought I should have won ...lol


























And looking at the pics, Saffy is a wee bit stretched too far... oops!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And some Toy poodles..










Mum.. When are you putting my hair back up so I can see???










And this is wee Tasha... she is only 4 months old, and the cutest wee puppy ever!! Looking at her, she looks tiny, but under all of that fluff, is an amazing body! She is a solid wee thing!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saying hello to Saffy


















Once she had found my lap, she didn't want to leave, and she even found her way back to me!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Raarrrwwgghh


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Almost ready for the ring! When is that damn judge getting back from lunch!!!









Tasha getting ready










I'll just have a wee snooze.. wake me up when she gets here









I don't know what is happening, but I'm getting food!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

The dog on the right, got BOB both days, and I actually remembered seeing him as a puppy because his breeder lived only 2 houses away from us. 










My sweet Tasha 
















And Saffy was soo tired after all of this kerfuffle! I carried her around afterwards, and she fell asleep on my shoulder!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This is Spencer the Mini











I got to handle him to BOB on the Saturday, and I am waiting for pictures to come of that..











The only Standard Poodle, Lea


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

The toy in Group









and all three varieties in group










And Macy, she is 10 months or so old.. very pretty


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy










and Lia


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

These are GREAT pictures, Jak! 8D All the poos are just adorable! It sounds like you made quite the friend with that toy! ^^ Glad to hear you had fun!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

And this is wee Sky



























She was so cute, and her owner said that if I lived closer she would let me show her... !! !! !!

I really wish I lived in Christchurch..

and the Lagotto we were staying with










We stayed with these lovely people, they had 5 Affenpinschers, a Briard and a Lagotto..

We had 3 Griffon Bruxellois', a Dobermann and a Standard Poodle....

It was fun!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This is my Dobermann's breeder with his sister









Brother and Sister in the Ring










And Best Bitch line up


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Also, another Poodle Party pic.. finally got from my friend..










And Lara thinks the whole thing is Hi-LAIR-ious

Will add the rest of the pics later.... but I am hungry and tired, and have to go to agility training in the rain...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

awesome!!! as you already know, I'm very envious of your awesome weekend away, you met so many people and did all the things I wish I could have!!! lol GOOD ON YA!!!! Can't wait to see more pics too! hehehe


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> awesome!!! as you already know, I'm very envious of your awesome weekend away, you met so many people and did all the things I wish I could have!!! lol GOOD ON YA!!!! Can't wait to see more pics too! hehehe


It was awesome.. It would be awesome if you could come to these shows too..
Anyway, just got some pictures emailed of me with Spencer, the miniature poodle I got to show.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oo la la! Spunky!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pics. You look great w/ the Poodles and the Doberman; very professional! Tasha is absolutely darling.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I must have missed something...who is Tasha?? Fabulous photos and it looks like you did awesome and had a really great time. Do you have another shot at Crufts?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I must have missed something...who is Tasha?? Fabulous photos and it looks like you did awesome and had a really great time. Do you have another shot at Crufts?


Lol... Tasha is the cute wee white toy poodle puppy.. look earlier on in the thread 

Yes, there is one final heat, I have made arrangements, and I have organised a ride to the other side of the South Island to get to it.. I will also get to see Tasha again, and show Spencer, and show a toy poodle as well.

And if all goes well, I will compete in the final at the national show to go to crufts


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice pictures Jak! Looks like you had some poodley fun


----------



## Jos (Dec 22, 2009)

great compilation of pics Jak! they were two lovely days with warm weather, lots of dogs and great people. As for little Tasha the Toy Poodle - I am usually not fussed on Toy Poodles but when I picked her up I couldn't believe how solid she was! very cute - her breeder/owner has lovely Toys. it was a very enjoyable way to end the summer! You also showed Spencer the Mini very well!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Great pictures Jak, do I see another (maybe a mini) poodle in your future? How did Saffy like some other girl on your lap?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Jak,
Do all the Dobies there have natural ears?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Great pictures Jak, do I see another (maybe a mini) poodle in your future? How did Saffy like some other girl on your lap?


Haha, while I do love Poodles of all sizes, standards are my passion.. but I do see myself having a smaller one, just as long as I have a standard (or four).
Saffy was fine with me cuddling that toy poodle puppy, and the standard poodle puppy. She just lay there waiting for me to get back to her.



Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Jak,
> Do all the Dobies there have natural ears?


Yup, ear cropping is illegal here in NZ, so all breeds that traditionally have their ears cropped, are left natural. When breeders use American or Canadian dogs in their program, some unusual things can happen with ear set.

However, tail docking is still legal here, but there are some people who want to see it banned too...

Look at wee Jinx's crazy ears.. her father is a Canadian dog.. imported semen

















Not the best example, but you can see her crazy ears.. lol
Which is the problem when tail docking and ear cropping gets banned... the results of natural ears and tails can be weird...


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the dobies better with the natural ears, something I seldom see here. Just saw a dane the other day with natural ears, she was beautiful.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> I like the dobies better with the natural ears, something I seldom see here. Just saw a dane the other day with natural ears, she was beautiful.


I have never seen a dog with cropped ears in person.. I don't really know enough about the practise of doing it either...

I have seen pictures of really nice looking crops, but I much prefer then look of natural ears.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, I'm so impressed! How long have you been showing? You did a great job. That little poodle pup is absolutely adorable...and it sure looked like she liked you a lot! What a fun weekend, surrounded by gorgeous dogs, and dog people! I'm so jealous. I love the look of the natural ears. Very interesting about the intercountry breeding affecting the ears though. Thanks so much for posting the pics!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flufflvr said:


> Wow, I'm so impressed! How long have you been showing? You did a great job. That little poodle pup is absolutely adorable...and it sure looked like she liked you a lot! What a fun weekend, surrounded by gorgeous dogs, and dog people! I'm so jealous. I love the look of the natural ears. Very interesting about the intercountry breeding affecting the ears though. Thanks so much for posting the pics!


I have only been showing for about 8 months or so now.. And only recently other peoples dogs.. I started showing Saffy in junior handler heats awhile ago now, and when I got my Dobe, his first show was in November. To date I've handled a Standard Poodle, a Dobermann, a Dalmatian, a Whippet, a Griffon Bruxellois, and a Miniature Poodle.. It's been great 

It was an awesome weekend, there were so many dogs, and like minded people about, and the weather held up pretty good too. I am definitely making that show again next year!

Yes, it is interesting the effect it has. In Australia, now that tail docking is banned, so many breeds are turning up really weird tails. And in some breeds, as it has always been docked, there is no specific way the tail should be. Some are carried straight, some curled over back, some curled like pugs, some curled like Afghans etc. It is producing some interesting results.
And it is exactly the same with cropped breed ears. You don't know what will turn up when all the previous generations have been cropped. 
Interesting Stuff....


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Also thought I would mention, that in Australia and New Zealand, if you have imported a dog with cropped ears, you are not allowed to show it, but are allowed to register and breed from it.

Lol, also, at a show recently, we had a South African judge, when he was going over my Dobermann, Duke, her held his head in one hand, and then picked up his two ears, and held them like they had been cropped, and then lent back to get a overview...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, yeah, ear cropping has been illegal in NZ for decades now too (I think at least 30-ish years or more??) so it's not even like we see older dogs who had their ears done before the ban or anything either, cos they're all loooong gone! Any cropped dogs spotted in NZ have been imported as adults, and like Jak said, they cannot be shown, even if they're registered and everything... 

It's normal for us, we've grown up with all dogs having natural ears! I remember being a bit shocked at the whole ear cropping thing when I first found out about it, I'm still not convinced it's at all a good idea, but like I said, I've grown up with EVERY dog (boxers, schnauzers, danes... etc etc) having natural ears, so anything different seems really weird!


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

That puppy looks exactly like my London when he was younger! So cute


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> Lol... Tasha is the cute wee white toy poodle puppy.. look earlier on in the thread
> 
> Yes, there is one final heat, I have made arrangements, and I have organised a ride to the other side of the South Island to get to it.. I will also get to see Tasha again, and show Spencer, and show a toy poodle as well.
> 
> And if all goes well, I will compete in the final at the national show to go to crufts


Well, you know you will be having nothing but good vibes and good karma being sent your way. Wishing you the best of luck. How exciting!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lol, yeah, ear cropping has been illegal in NZ for decades now too (I think at least 30-ish years or more??) so it's not even like we see older dogs who had their ears done before the ban or anything either, cos they're all loooong gone! Any cropped dogs spotted in NZ have been imported as adults, and like Jak said, they cannot be shown, even if they're registered and everything...
> 
> It's normal for us, we've grown up with all dogs having natural ears! I remember being a bit shocked at the whole ear cropping thing when I first found out about it, I'm still not convinced it's at all a good idea, but like I said, I've grown up with EVERY dog (boxers, schnauzers, danes... etc etc) having natural ears, so anything different seems really weird!


I guess it is the same at this end. Most of us have only seen cropped ears and docked tails, and for me, a Dobie and a Boxer and a Dane just don't look like the same breed when the ears are not done. Danes look so regal and majestic when done, and goofy and Marmaduke-ish when undone. Now, if I had to be a part of the surgery, I would likely never want to see cropped ears again. It sounds pretty gross!! Tails and dew claws are bad enough, so thank goodness we have a breed whose ears are left alone.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Just got some more pics in email....


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! You really got some great photos! Tasha is just the cutest little thing. Love the picture where Saffy is saying hello.

Jak, you look so professional and handsome in your suit! Very well done! It's too bad that you got second place. It would have been so much fun to cheer you to Crufts! I'm sure we will soon though. It's quite an accomplishment for your 8 months of handling.

I also have another thought for you.....'The measure of a champion is the quality of their competition!' You gave her a real run for it.

Congratulations on a great experience! :first:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

you look awesome in your suit, and Saffy looks GREAT in those latest pics too!!! Such a perfect looking pair!!!


----------

